# Loft Sketch



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Possible Loft idea-Google Sketch*

Heres my shed from"Possible Loft Idea" in google sketch. Right about where the far left door on the front is where the loft is divided birds/storage.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Loft Continued


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*Size??*

What Size This Loft??


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Niloc5 said:


> Loft Continued


some low vents would be very good for ventilating your loft too


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Niloc5 said:


> Loft Continued


Looks good!

Personally I prefer the roof to be higher in back then in front. This way I can see them when they come home and nobody hides on the backside of the loft, but that is just my preference.

Dan


----------

